# AKFF Legend #8 - Dan / Spooled1



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Well deserved Dan, but you can stop making the rest of us look crap now.

Try some bream fishing I reckon, or get amongst some small trevs (Ant loves them).


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Onya Dan you epitomise the phrase yak fishing legend.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey Danno, welcome mate , good to see you get the Gold Legend Fish , as a fisherman , i think you are the most deserving of this honour , and i am in awe of your fishing prowess and blue water abilities . You strike me as a bloke that i would love to fish with mate , as you really do know the way fish think and where they hide . I also would like to applaud your commitment to offshore fishing and your willingness to go to the people that are intent on ruining our sport and tell them exactly what you think . Good onya buddy , good to have you aboard


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Well earned young fella!

A credit to the sport and an entertainer as well.

Cheers Andybear


----------



## Craig (Aug 10, 2007)

Congratulations Dan......very deserved!!


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

Congratulations Dan, your captures have certainly inspired me, and i always enjoy reading your "crap"!!

Deserved Legend, well done. Hope to wet a line with you one day in the deep blue.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Dan congratulations on acquiring the Legends gold fish mate.... your involvement and magazine articles have done a great deal in emphasising how great the sport of kayak fishing is and also that AKFF as a place to meet new friends and share knowledge.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Congrats Dan.
Thanks for all the great stories you have given us.
But just because you have caught the GOLDen fish doesn't mean you can sit on your arse, so I'll be wanting to see a PB from you real soon.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

When I grow up I want to catch a big fish just like Dan


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

A huge HEAR, HEAR!!! to all those comments. Always love your posts cos they are often about the kind of fish we all dream about, cheers and keep it up! Dave.


----------



## YakMan (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice work Dan ;-)

Can still remember your first time out at Mona Vale in the Scrambler XT.

Where has the time gone mate?

Cheers Phil


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

Congratulations Dan. Very well deserved mate. Love seeing and reading what you've been doing.  8)


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Congratulations Dan, I've been in awe of a lot of your catch's and a well deserved title for you.

Cheers Dave


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Awww shucks... Now this is somewhat embarrassing.
First up I'd like to acknowledge the legends who I share this coveted space with, particularly DaveyG and Gatesy who I failed to acknowlege when they acquired their hugely deserved goldfish status. I apologise for not passing props on at the time but I do have a legitimate excuse - Late into Jan and Feb when the celebrations began, I would have been so exhausted and engulfed in fishing that I forgot. Sorry fella's. I love ya's just as much as the other Goldies.

Onto the rest of ya. Thanks for the kind words. I really appreciate it. Occy was so right when he said I'd be squirming in a corner over the acceptance of this award. I really don't think I've achieved any sort of kayak fishing pinnacle but you guys seem to have had other ideas. Because I've never won any type of award, it makes a refreshing change and presents new pace to a midfield life. Now I can paddle among kings and bear the sweat of nubile old cougars who feed me grapes and clean my fish. When I'm old and demented, this prize has granted me the authority to reflect grand stories of piscatorial fortitude onto anyone with or without ears. For that I am truly grateful.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Good onya Dan. You've inspired many of us to push our limits and have constantly reminded us that being a good offshore kayak fisherman also involves being a good waterman (I'll never forget your sphincter puckering backwards tow when you mistakenly locked up the drag on your reel instead of freespooling it). You seem to excel in situations which 99.9% of us would find terrifying, and you constantly bring home the bacon (or fillets) winter, summer, spring and autumn. Apart from that your knowledge and interest in various craft, fishing techniques and bait presentations reminds us all that theres still plenty to learn.

I look forward to hearing about your future exploits. Keep on enjoying life mate.


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

Congrats Dan, thoroughly deserved!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Congrats Dan, keep on keeping it real mate, and I hope I get the chance to fish with you one day


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Squidder said:


> I hope I get the chance to fish with you one day


Great experience to see the Man in action, but be warned its ganna hurt, and the fish fight dirty so learn to tie good knots


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Congratulations Dan,
Your in esteemed company & deservedly so.
I have always enjoyed your posts & look forward to many more in the future.

Cheers Mal.


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

my2cents

always enjoy reading your posts. thanks for the help and entertainment with your tips and you tube exploits.

cheers mate

jok


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Good onya Dan, your trip reports were among the ones that made my decision to take up yak fishing very easy. Mind you I haven't scraped the surface of your achievements.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Congratulations Dan. I have read many of your posts in my short time on the forum and have been both entertained and educated by their content. I look forward to reading many more.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

You're the man, Dan. A well-deserved award for the very model of a modern fishing General.

Kev


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Love your work Dan congrats     
Cheers
Ant


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

Congratulations Dan!!!


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Congratulations Dan  
You deserve the Legend status


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Congrats Dan - Well deserved. Keep the vid's coming. I love them!


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

Yeah good effort Dan, your posts are most enjoyable, look forward to future submissions

Cheers

PP


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

belated congratulations and well deserved


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

Congrats. Well earnt. The video on servicing reels was great and much kudos for your surf/kayak/fishing skills. Keep up the good stuff. Hally


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

When Dan smiles I know its for a very good reason !!!! Keep them coming


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Aweso dude.
Catch up for a fish and a beer one day.
Best regards, as always mate,
Greg


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

onya danno,congrats, just watchout tho, when you reach these pinnacles its hard to stay under the radar... they'll be watchin you...cheers buddy


----------



## tezarity (Mar 2, 2010)

I like your work.
Congrats!


----------



## Basher (Nov 8, 2010)

Well done Dan.
I have enjoyed reading your stories.
Is Grumpy still around or have all his lures been thrown overboard?


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

congratulations Dan
i read all of your fishing world columns their fantastic


----------

